# Gwinny 01/23/05 - 06/23/07...never to be forgotten lil lady



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Little Gwinny entered my life only a week ago. She had been in a situation that was very unfortunate for her and her sister. She was neglected and ignored for years in a small filthy cage. After her sister Keira recently passed from a terrible URI after suffering for a long time, a brave woman decided to change Gwinnyâ€™s fate. Defying her family for once in her life, facing her own inner fears, all for a tiny mink variberk girl who had stopped eating. She met me on secret mission in a dark courtyard at 12:15 am and handed that tiny beautiful girl to me. I tucked this tiny girl under my chin and she cuddled under there. I fell in love with her bright eyes and indomitable spirit. This wee mite of 30 months and 232 grams stole a part of my heart.
She was confused but not frightened. She hadnâ€™t been handled much but never ever offered to even nip much less run away. She always tried to figure out what I wanted of her.
Gwinny at 1:30 am when we just got home.
















The next morning, a bit more relaxed.








She loved the attention, the activity in my livingroom, I would say her name all the time and reach in to pat her. Soon I got used to seeing this particular little face at the bars all the timeâ€¦.








Her first time on a flat surface (couch). Does she look like she's smiling?

















She and I started to have rituals....hers was she would hear my voice and she would launch herself onto the side of the cage. I would lean down and pat her and then kiss her. Her Hagen cage door was always open during the day. She would press her sweet little head into mine...ratty hug. :heart: She never tried to climb out, she just wanted to be with me.
Gwinny used to skitter backward when picked up but would never run away. Soon she would just hunker down and brace herself.
Sometimes she was a bit dramatic :








but once she figured out I wasn't going to pick her up she gave me...








She slept with me every night in a pair of Her Jeans (the rats ate them) ever since I fell asleep with her out by mistake. I am a light sleeper btw. : This was the night before she became ill.








Sadly this is her yesterday...








and a short time after that, she looks more peaceful









Her little scarred lungs from years of neglect gave up the fight. A good friend of mine suggested that Our little girl stuck around as long as she did to find someone to love, and once she found it with me she was able to let go in peace. I just have returned from the vet where I gave her a final gift of love. I know it was the right thing to do but my tears just won't stop.... :'(


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Gwinny 01/23/05 - 06/23/07...never to be forgotten lil*

Aww, that is so sad. She was a good girl and I had hoped her time with you would of been much longer. I'm happy you gave her that time, no matter how short and she is happy to have someone worth waiting for at the bridge *hugs*


----------



## Pomperella (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Gwinny 01/23/05 - 06/23/07...never to be forgotten lil*

poor little thing, i am not a cryer but it has made me cry! i think she must have had the best week of her life and was ready to let go. when my girls come up to the cage bars when they hear me i think it's to be let out so they can run away from me (i have zero self confidence!). it's good to hear from another that they come to the bars because they love us.

thank you for giving her a wonderful home, i bet she felt loved xxx


----------



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: Gwinny 01/23/05 - 06/23/07...never to be forgotten lil*

I'm really sorry to hear about that little one passing away. Sometimes people can be so cruel to animals, it hurts me every time I hear a story like Gwinnys. I would gladly give up all my little friends if all the sickos, animal experimenters etc. also gave up theirs, and nobody kept pets,they would only exist in the wild. But this will never happen so I take comfort that people like you go beyond, seeking those who have suffered and bring them comfort. 
These days there seems to be an uneven battle, the demented are running wild and against such odds you just do what you can and hope for the best.
That was a nice Rat and I believe that if only for a brief time she felt that her life could have good feelings, her needs were met and what peace is. Time is really inconsequential
Spider


----------



## mollylovesherrat (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Gwinny 01/23/05 - 06/23/07...never to be forgotten lil*

She sounded like a lovely pet.


----------

